# Most obvious steroid abusers in boxing



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

1. Anthony Joshua

(hgh gut, out of proportion, small head)

2. Deontay Wilder

(ridiculously out of proportion, has the wrists, neck and legs of an annorexic, but loads of muscle on upper body)

3. Luis Ortiz

(been busted, clearly hasn't come off cycle as he looks exactly the same)

4. Steve Cunningham

(way too low bodyfat year round, this cannot be safely attained without roids)

5. Tim Bradley

(too low bodyfat with high amount of lean mass, can't attain this level of ripped without roids)

that's my top 5, who you all got?


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Mariusz Wach
Lamont Peterson
Andre Berto
Luis Ortiz
Roy Jones Jr


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Now to the obvious non-caught cheaters:

Anthony Joshua
Wladimir Klitschko
Manny Pacquiao
Floyd Mayweather
Alexander Povetkin

Call me crazy, but I'm not convinced Deontay Wilder is on them PEDs, his legs are just hilariously skinny :lol:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Look at high stamina fighters who have to cut weight. They be on the winny. Or their brother is spiking their drinks with it, of course.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Mr Magic said:


> Now to the obvious non-caught cheaters:
> 
> Anthony Joshua
> Wladimir Klitschko
> ...


Wilder on roids










Wilder if he wasn't on roids


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Wouldn't say Wilder is an obvious steroid users.
His lean mass isn't very high for a 6'7 man.

Cunningham isn't a very heavy man either.
Both USS and Beyonce have a FFMI below 25 unless Steve has something like 5% bodyfat which I sincerely doubt

Joshua on the other hand has way too much lean mass for a 6'5.5 or so man to be natural.


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

I hate to say it but Marquez.

His greatly enhanced performance with freakish physicality and energy against Alvarado combined with the cystic acne on the chest are clearly warning signs, more so than the usual 'look how much muscle he has'


----------



## Axe Murderer (Jul 15, 2014)

Marquez and Mayweather.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

AndrewFFC said:


> I hate to say it but Marquez.
> 
> His greatly enhanced performance with freakish physicality and energy against Alvarado combined with the cystic acne on the chest are clearly warning signs, more so than the usual 'look how much muscle he has'


Yeah, forgot about mentioning Marquez.

Don't think even his most hardcore fans believe he was clean during his resurgence.


----------

